# Who works as a mechanic?



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Just throwing this together to see who all of are mechanics as our full time job.

I've been in the industry for 4 years (feels like forever haha) working at a Simplicity dealer doing 2 and 4 stoke engine repair. Recently really been focusing on aquiring tools which is a expensive process.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

*raises hand*

ace hardware, 3 years


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am self employed, so it's mostly full time. I have worked for a few repair shops, and owned 2, taught small engine repair and now do mobile service. I have been in the industry in one way or another for over 35 years.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

about 3 and 1/2 yrs, rental


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

3 yrs part-time


----------



## declid (Sep 27, 2006)

have worked on cars and small engines since age 10,,,61 now ,,,worked for ford, pontiac, used car dealers, and car repair shops,,been buying and selling riding mowers for 5 yrs,enjoy fixing , its the selling i dislike,, tom


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

15 +,years , former corrections officer now turning wrenches,10 years as a golf course equipment tech. the last five years for a tool and supply company ( construction equipment etc.....


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

i been fixing and selling small engines such as lawnmower, tiller, trimmers for the past 5 years, and i done a lot of automotive work to, i learned a lot from a online course that i took a couple of years ago, i also pick up a lot of helpfull hints from u guys at hobby talk.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

5 years and curently looking for a new job.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

auto and construction equipment repair 2&4 stroke as well as diesel engines for over 30 years and it shows!!!!!.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Hands and back are gone... ""RIGHT" should I say Correct!
40 years auto wrenching, some lawn equipment.


----------

